# Can you identify tiny crawler?



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Look sort of like a shield bug (aka stink bug)...


----------



## Biggycat (Mar 31, 2018)

Thanks for your input. 

I can see how the shape resembles the stink bug, but this insect is a fraction of its size. Also, this one doesn't stink. No odor, very friendly and quiet. If it could pay rent I would let it stay around.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do a simple Google search with the words, "beetle ID Texas".
Lots of good info with pictures narrowed down to your state.


----------



## Biggycat (Mar 31, 2018)

Good idea! Thanks y'all!


----------

